# Another recovery update



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

After 4 months of DP, I am now almost 'out'. The past few days I've been noticing significant improvements in my mood, attachment, concentration, clarity of thought etc. I pretty much did it myself but my family and friends have been a huge huge help as has the 10mg of citalopram I take everyday. These are the things I recommend...

social contact
meditation
recognising anxious thoughts and ignoring them
distraction
doing the things you love even if you've stopped loving them
gentle exercise
engaging with the physical
healthy lifestyle
not getting too tired
avoiding very stressful situations
talk therapy to engage with potential psychological propagatory factors
if you experience significant depression or anxiety try a medication if you want (i used an SSRI)
expect to recover because you will
don't focus on the dp, let go of it and it will let go of you

Hope this helps!


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

letsgetbetter said:


> After 4 months of DP, I am now almost 'out'. The past few days I've been noticing significant improvements in my mood, attachment, concentration, clarity of thought etc. I pretty much did it myself but my family and friends have been a huge huge help as has the 10mg of citalopram I take everyday. These are the things I recommend...
> 
> social contact
> meditation
> ...


good to hear  
did meditation really help you? if so how exactly do you meditate?
and do u reccommend lifting weights? thats really the only excercise i do and im not sure if i should do it because of the concussion but its been two months already so i think i might start weight lifting again
and by talk therapy do u go to a specialist on dp/dr or do u go to a regular psycologist?

also how do you distract yourself? i really cant do nothing but stay in the house all day and watch tv and being on the computer but i think its making me worse. and i dont really know what else to do in my house i wanna get a job but im wating till i turn 18 which is in like 2 months so i can have something else to keep me occupied.

anways do you have like a daily routine or something?

sorry for all the questions but i could use the help


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

Yes, meditation helped. The meditation I did was simply taking 5 minutes everyday to just relax and focus on my breathing. Breath in slowly but naturally into your stomach then immediately slowly out again. Do this for 5 minutes in a comfortable quiet place and try to maintain focus and concentration on nothing but your breathing.

I visit an experienced psychotherapist weekly for an hour.

I would recommend a more gentle exercise than lifting weights. A brisk walk for half an hour to an hour everyday and some stretching will do you more good imo. Strenuous exercise can sometimes exacerbate post concussive symptoms but a little aerobic will do you good and keep things limber and working. Probably best to start small and slowly work up. If the exercise causes any worsening in your symptoms then stop. But probably best to consult an expert about this (they can be hard to find though and many neurologists and doctors seem to have little understanding of post concussion syndrome).

I distract myself by chatting to friends on the net and doing little jobs around the house.

I don't really have a daily routine, just take each day as it comes. Probably a good idea to get into one though.

Are you noticing any improvement yet?


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

no it hasnt gotten any better


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

After having an intense workout i usually feel more connected to myself (temporarily) but i just tried meditating and i only did it for like 30 seconds and man i feel so much better


----------

